# Impulsive Buy - Merckx Ti



## ironmandreamer (Jul 26, 2008)

*Impulsive Buy - Merckx Ti - Need advice on the rebuild*

I have just bought a Merckx Ti

Please see eBay Auction No.150321025876

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=150321025876

I was very excited at the time but when I bid the Aussie Exchange Rate was 0.71 and when I paid ten days later the PayPal Rate was 0.63. Ouch. I researched postage and estimated about USD $150 and ended up being charged USD $340.

Anyway, I bid I pay. I'm sure when all the ShimaNO is stripped, cleaned and sold, and after I've aquired the Campag parts that I want I'll finish up with a nice ride. I don't think too many Merckx Ti made it into Australia.

From the photos can you who are much more knowledgable than me please tell me exactly what I've got! Model, year, fork. It appears to have a Litespeed Ti seatpost, was this included? Value (frame only) new and now. Any photos showing exactly what decals I should buy and where they should be placed would be a big help. Any little nit-bits if information...... You can post the information or send it to me direct E: [email protected]

I'm fussy, I have a Merckx Gara 25th Anniversary Model with full Campag Centaur including carbon cranks and Eurus Wheels (upgraded after the attached photo was taken) that my friends call the show bike. It is "Merckxersized" with EM seatpost, seat post collar, saddle, biddon cages, headset top cap and bar tape. It's even got a EM frame pump that's rubbish and wouldn't blow up a balloon. Everything else is Centaur (Chorus chain) except the bars that are Selcof that are a perfect match for the seatpost and the pedals that were NOS Athena (Look). This Ti should / will be my dream bike.


----------



## palu (Aug 14, 2008)

Hey, how's it ride? I've read a few others complain about the frame being too noodley? I want to buy this Merckx Ti that just came on the market, so feedback would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## ironmandreamer (Jul 26, 2008)

Sorry, can't tell you yet. I bought the bike on eBay and got dudded (Caveat Emptor anythingandeverything0_0) and have had to have some repairs done. The bike had been fitted with a 26.8mm seatpost and the seatclamp had been overtightened preventing a new 27.2mm seatpost being fitted. The biddon bolts were rusted! They were alloy and not Ti. These are being replaced with stainless steel. The forks were carbon but had been damaged by the use of a copper based grease of some sort. The repairs are being carried out by a Reynolds 753 Master Framebuilder in the absence of any local Ti company but he has assured me the ride will not be compromised. Unfortunately he's busy and it's been six weeks and the repairs haven't been started.


----------



## cannibal (Dec 3, 2004)

ironmandreamer said:


> Sorry, can't tell you yet. I bought the bike on eBay and got dudded (Caveat Emptor anythingandeverything0_0) and have had to have some repairs done. The bike had been fitted with a 26.8mm seatpost and the seatclamp had been overtightened preventing a new 27.2mm seatpost being fitted. The biddon bolts were rusted! They were alloy and not Ti. These are being replaced with stainless steel. The forks were carbon but had been damaged by the use of a copper based grease of some sort. The repairs are being carried out by a Reynolds 753 Master Framebuilder in the absence of any local Ti company but he has assured me the ride will not be compromised. Unfortunately he's busy and it's been six weeks and the repairs haven't been started.


sorry to hear about the ebay experience, 

i have a merckx ti frameset but it's a time trial design with huge airfoil pipes like the litespeed blade. It's super stiff, but naturally not the ideal example for contrast and compare to EM road geometry ti frameset. 

Good luck regarding the repairs and the build. From memory, your ti model is probably an AX or EM, the EM was the higher end model with 6/4 grade ti in it.


----------

